# Deceased mother's PPS number



## Mary B (7 Jun 2013)

Hi, I am new to AAM. I wonder if anyone know's how or where I could get my late mother's PPS number. I need it for the Probate Office. She died in 1986 and my brother still lives in the family home. She left no will, and now the mortgage is fully paid we would like to get the name on the deeds of the houses changed.


----------



## Berni (7 Jun 2013)

Contact the Client Identity Services office, their details are here
http://www.welfare.ie/en/Pages/Personal-Public-Service-Number-PPS-Number-Frequently-Asked.aspx


----------



## WizardDr (9 Jun 2013)

@Mary B - it may be your mother did not have a PPS number. Was she widowed? Did she have a pension from State? Could be husbands number or else they issued another.

Is there not a single document in the house somewhere?


----------



## Mary B (10 Jun 2013)

Thank you so much Berni. I had sent an email to Social Welfare but have heard nothing back so far. I will try again using the link you put up.


----------



## Mary B (10 Jun 2013)

Yes, WizardDr, my mam was widowed since 1970. I had thought she may have had my fathers number. My brother is searching at home for any letters that might have either of their pensions numbers on it.
Many thanks


----------



## WizardDr (10 Jun 2013)

@Mary_B it is quite possible then Mary that she may never have had a PPS number if she was working at home. Your Dad is likely to have had one if he was in employment. This cannot be the first time that this has happened.

I would call the Probate Office - they are most helpful and I know they will help.


----------



## Mary B (11 Jun 2013)

Thank you so much WizardDr, I will do that. My Mam was working in the home and my Dad was in employment for a number of years.


----------



## WizardDr (11 Jun 2013)

@Mary_B The Pensions Services Office in Sligo will be able to tell you something as your Mum either applied herself in 1970 or somebody did that for her.

Did you Mum have a contributory or non- contributory pension? Your Dad in employment would suggest it may have been contributory. He is likely to have a PPS or SW Insurance Number.

They should be able to throw light on this.


----------



## Vanilla (11 Jun 2013)

Berni is correct, Client Identity Services will be able to give you the pps number on production of the death cert. Your father's pps number is not relevant ( it used to be the case that married women had their husband's pps number with a 'w' at the end of it but that is no longer valid). Forget the pension services office, that is not within their remit.


----------



## WizardDr (13 Jun 2013)

@Vanilla I think you may see that the date of the pension suggests it would be the husbands PPS number and if you are right then they would of course have it  as a  matter of course - so why forget it? Remit is irrelevant.


----------



## Vanilla (13 Jun 2013)

Did you read my post?

Those type of pps numbers ( husbands with a w at the end) are no longer valid or acceptable- a new pps number would have to be obtained if that were the case and that is within the remit of Client Identity, not the pension services office.


----------



## WizardDr (24 Jun 2013)

@vanilla - look at the date the pension was paid - long before that - etc . I may be reading your posts a bit more concisely than you do mine.


----------

